# Asus Xonar DX 7.1 - Automatisches Umschalten zum Front Panel



## FreezerX (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo, hab seit heute eine ASUS Xonar DX 7.1 im Einsatz und es funktionieren die hinteren Anschlüsse, so wie die Front Anschlüsse (Kopfhörer, Mikrofon)

Allerdings muss ich manuell im Asus AudioCenter zwischen "2 Channels" (Soundsystem) und "FP Kopfhörer" umschalten.
Das Soundsystem ist permanent hinten angesteckt und abends/in Spielen möchte ich das Headset einstecken und automatisch den Sound über den Kopfhörer hören ohne umstellen zu müssen. Ich habe den aktuellsten Treiber installiert.

Gibt es eine Einstellung für die automatische Erkennung und das Umschalten?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Juni 2012)

Sorry aber bei der Xonar DX gibt es keine Automatik, musst immer von Hand machen! Ich hab das Xonar Controllzentrum unten in der Taskbar und mit einem Mausklick ist der Treiber auf und ist mit einem zweiten Klick umgeschaltet.  Wirst dich schon dran gewöhnen!


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juni 2012)

Geht denn immer nur einer von beiden? Ansonsten macht es ja nichts, wenn beides gleichzeitig läuft, außer Du vergisst die Boxen abzuschalten


----------



## FreezerX (25. Juni 2012)

Gnaaah, teure Soundkarten, die nicht mal Onboard-Sound Funktionen beherrschen =(.

Es geht immer nur eins der beiden. Wenns eine Option gibt, dass beides gleichzeitig geht, wäre das auch besser, weil Headset weglegen, bzw. Sound ausschalten noch komfortabler ist. Gibt es etwa dafür eine Einstellung?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Geht denn immer nur einer von beiden? Ansonsten macht es ja nichts, wenn beides gleichzeitig läuft, außer Du vergisst die Boxen abzuschalten


 
 Gehn nur beide wenn das Soundsystem über digital also TOSK Link angeschlossen ist und am FP der KH! Wenn hinten analog geht nur eins, entweder vorne oder hinten!


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juni 2012)

Oder Du besorgst nen Y-Adapter und schließt das Headset zusammen mit den Boxen gleichzeitig hinten an. Bzw. es gibt auch Audio-Switches, da hast Du dann eine kleine Box auf dem Tisch und kannst bei Bedarf zwischen Boxen und Kopfhörer umschalten (das Mic kommt ja eh in eine Buchse, die von den Boxen nicht blockiert wird)


----------



## FreezerX (25. Juni 2012)

Evtl. probiere ich mal einen Y-Adapter oder wenn ich Zeit finde schreibe ich ein Makro für das Problem. 
Bis dahin lebe ich mit den zwei Klicks. 

Danke euch .


----------



## Timsu (25. Juni 2012)

Die Funktion "Abhören" über "Stereomix"/"Was sie hören" geht nicht?


----------



## TotalWarFan (13. August 2012)

Ich habe auch die Asus Xonar DX 7.1 und muss auch jedesmal umstecken was mich auf dauer sehr aggressiv macht.Dennoch ist es eine gute Soundkarte.Ich muss auch immer erst im Control Center von 5.1 auf Kopfhörer umschalten,den Flexbass ausschalten und Hi-Fi aktivieren.


----------



## Seru1195 (13. August 2012)

FreezerX schrieb:


> Gnaaah, teure Soundkarten, die nicht mal Onboard-Sound Funktionen beherrschen =(.
> 
> Es geht immer nur eins der beiden. Wenns eine Option gibt, dass beides gleichzeitig geht, wäre das auch besser, weil Headset weglegen, bzw. Sound ausschalten noch komfortabler ist. Gibt es etwa dafür eine Einstellung?


 
Beim Onboardsound ging das? Oder hast du in der Zwischenzeit ein anderes Frontpanel / Gehäuse?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. August 2012)

Meist ist aber bei einem Y Adapter eine Quelle leiser, ich würde es bei den 2 Klicks belassen


----------



## hans-von-mexiko (7. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich sehe schon, das Thema ist nicht mehr hochaktuell. Allerdings habe mir auch blauäugig die Xonar DX bestellt und habe das selbe Problem:

Beim Einstöpseln des Kopfhörers (über das Frontpanel HD-Audio)  werden einige der Einstellungen aus dem 5.1-Betrieb übernommen. Das Umstellen ist möglich, aber in der Praxis zu umständlich (mich nervts und da es sich um einen HTPC handelt muss auch meine Freundin damit glücklich werden).

Welche vergleichbaren Soundkarten beherrschten die volle Kopfhörertauglichkeit? Für mich würde das heissen, dass ich alle Einstellungen für 5.1-Betrieb und Kopfhörerbetrieb (auch Bassumleitung u.ä.) getrennt vornehmen kann und das Umstöpfseln über das Frontpanel automatisch die korrekten Einstellungen herbeiführt?

Für die Xonar kann ich noch das Widerrufsrecht beanspruchen. Die Karte sollte nach möglichkeit nicht mehr als 60 € kosten.

Kann mir jemand etwas empfehlen?


----------



## hans-von-mexiko (7. Februar 2013)

Sorry - Doppelpost


----------



## schlenzie (16. Februar 2013)

Habe das gleiche Problem. Irgendwo im Computerbase Forum hat einer geschrieben, das man im Treiber auf LS + FP AUsgang schalten könne (also beides) - gefunden habe ich es allerdings auch nicht. Das mit dem Umschalten nervt riesig !!


----------



## chill0r (11. Januar 2014)

habe meine on-board-sk wieder aktiviert. darüber geht nun kopfhörer (frontpanel) und die eingebauten LS vom bildschirm (klinke am mainboard).

über die xonar lasse ich nur noch den AVR laufen, via toslink.

die LS vom TV bekommen über HDMI auch noch einen separarten kanal, der von der nvidia gtx560 direkt bereitgestellt wird.

also habe ich 4 mögliche kanäle, ohne im treibermenü (asus center dingens) herumfummeln zu müssen.
bzw. 5, wenn ich rumfummel, oder 6 wenn ich zweites frontpanel hätte.

also ich setzte unter "systemstueerung -> sound" meinen standart. im jeweiligen programm kann man dann ja u.U. auch nochmal das wiedergabegerät auswählen.


----------



## Jeanboy (11. Januar 2014)

Es gibt ein Programm, mit der man Profile einstellen kann:

XonarSwitch Beta Testing | MaxedTech


Ich fand es nicht so prickelnd


----------



## charly0030 (23. März 2015)

Hallo,

ich weiß das der Thread schon länger auf ist, aber es gibt seit April 2013 einen neuen Treiber, der diese automatische Erkennung unterstützt!!!

ACHTUNG!!!!

Für Win 8.1 NICHT den Treiber für WIN 8.1 von Asus nehmen, der Unterstützt es nicht, einfach den letzten Treiber für Win 8 von ASUS nehmen.

DG_8_0_8_1821_Win8


----------

